# ? Can a table saw be used to cut thin metal ?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 10" table saw and was wondering if I could use it to cut thin metal ~.032". I need to cut strips of 1/2" to 1" wide and about 3' long. 

If so what blade would you recommend? 

Also, what about cutting thin steel about the same thickness, ~.032" Would it require a different blade since steel is considered ferrous?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use a carbide tipped blade to cut thin soft metal (brass, aluminum) but it makes a big mess (think metal shavings everywhere!). I have used my miter saw but I wheel it outdoors and put a big tarp around it. You can buy big abrasive metal cutting discs in the home depot but they make the metal very hot as they cut, especially hard steel. I'm not sure how successful you would be trying to cut thin strips of steel. 

-Brian


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I don't know if I'd want to try that on a 10" table saw regardless of the blade. 0.032" is pretty thin, and if that fast-spinning blade catches it, God knows what could happen. It could rip it out of your hand or shoot it out of the saw in a heartbeat. I'd be too afraid of serious injury. Besides, even if you could cut it, I doubt it would come out very well, and would probably be bent up with mucho burrs all along the edges. 

My recommendation would be to (a) use a shear, (b) find someone with a shear willing to cut it for you, or (c) buy it already cut to width. Perhaps a local sheet metal company would be willing to cut you a few strips for little or no cost. Either way, your fingers, eyes, and hands are worth the extra expense. 

MHO.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure wouldn't do it!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the local HVAC companys or the local schools with metal shops.. A shear is much safer.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I use my table saw to cut my picture frame mouldngs...wood and metal...with a blade made for the industry.


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd have to echo the above - cutting thin sheet metal on a table saw would be very dangerous. 

37 and 52" jump shears are very common and there are models that can handle 16 gauge (.060") or thinner steel without problem all day long. Once you get the back gauge set up properly, you could cut 192 1/2" wide strips out of an 8' piece of sheet stock in less than half an hour. Any HVAC shop should be able to handle such a job. 

Brian


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 07/30/2008 2:52 PM

_I have a 10" table saw and was wondering if I could use it to cut thin metal ~.032". I need to cut strips of 1/2" to 1" wide and about 3' long. «snip...»_


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had good luck cutting sheet metal with an old paper cutter - the guillotine type that schools once used - it has a 24" blade and still cuts like a champ! If you can't find one of the old ones Harbor Freight sells a lighter duty unit that might work for you. 

dave


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

how many strips do you need? I have a shear and am in San Antonio TX but would be more than happy to cut you some


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've cut brass up to 1/4" thick on a table saw,,, an old 10" delta contractors saw,,, just fine. But as others have mentioned, considering the cost of brass, I would look into borrowing a shear or a paper cutter. I've cut thin sheets of brass and steel on a paper cutter with no harm to the blade. It sure caused trouble with my wife though. 
I have a shear now, and there is no comparision between that and the other alternatives when it comes to cutting metal,,, how ever, it is limited in the thickness it can cut. 
Changed slightly by Peter Bunce as moderator, re language.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info gents! I remember trying to cut some thin brass metal (.032") on chop saw once and it was a bad experience, lucky I didn't put an eye out or worse. 

*What about using a tile cutter, a wet saw? * 

I'll look for shears that will cut up to 36" long via Google but do you have any sources or specific tools you'd recommend? 

Ben, thanks for the offer to cut the metal, you are most kind, but I have a lot to cut. Or if I was closer to San Antonio I would drive over  I think the shipping back and forth would be prohibitive.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim 
I was just sitting here thinking (that could be dangerous) and I remembered that one time we used a carpenters knife to cut some aluminum sheet .062 or 16 ga. and also some brass sheeting aswell. 
Looking at my most recent Harbor Frieght add that came in today they also have a " Sheet metal Fabrication kit" for $79.99 for the 12 inch throat and 112.99 for the 18 inch throat and they both include 7 mandrels of which one of them is designed to cut up and including 18 guage, hope this helps, Take care Amigo


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a band saw...it will work fine if you have a metal cutting blade.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What band saw would folks recommend? I'm looking at cutting up a sheets of 36" x 36" of mild steel, 22 gauge, into strips of 1/2" wide to 1" wide.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I used a metal cutoff wheel on a full-sized tablesaw to cut thru 8 foot long steel guttering material. You should have seen the sparks fly. Looking back at it, I think it was pretty unsafe and foolish, but it did get the job done quickly. 

I've worn down teeth on metal cutting bandsaws as they are usually for soft metal, which I found the hard way.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I would recommend using a cutting disc. I use them at work and they are very nice to use and you get a clean finished cut. You can get some information at the following site but shop around we usually pay $30 for 5 disc

http://www.fastflex.co.za/cuttingdiscs.html


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Man, your best bet and would be about as cheap would be to go to a sheet metal shop and have them 
cut the metal into strips for you. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I cut brass 332 track with my chop saw. 

Sparks fly but it works great.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Cutting brass or aluminum shapes with a chop saw or even a table saw is a whole different ball game from cutting thin sheet metal ( no matter what kind).
If sheet stock could successfuly, cleanly, and safely be cut with a circular saw (chop or table) there would be no sales of metal shears now would there








Sandwiching betwen two sheets of wood is a semi practical idea in a pinch, but you will not come out with clean smooth edges.

Find a small sheet metal shop and talk straight to the guy that would do the job. Usually these guys are pretty easy going with prices for folks doing hobby work.
If your doing it for resale then bite the bullet and pay the going rate. Far better than ending up with a bunch of chopped up strips that aren't good for anything
and that's the good scenario.

Just my opinion, based on 30 years in a sheet metal shop.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I wish you would have mentioned the metal. If you are cutting brass or Aluminum you can use scissors. Not the Ms's sewing scissors, but the utility ones in the drawer. 

John


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Band saws work great for metals but you have to have the right speed for the material you are cutting. Steeol has to be quite slow, slower than most home saws I have seen. I use my Delta for brass and and sometimes thin steel i.e. no more than .030 steel. The 5 inch drive pulley was replaced with a 12 inch one. I would like to go even slower, but that would take a variable speed motor.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I routinely cut thin sheet brass on a small microlux table saw. Great for cutting strips. I use a .032" thick "jewlers slitting saw" blade from enco. Nice clean edge. 

Jack


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Jim, 

While utilizing a table saw or band saw is plausible if the proper precautions are in play each has its own inherent short comings and it’s NOT advisable in this circumstance IMO. If you have multiple cuts 36” in length precession is a likely prerequisite. Many have offered some very sage advice with regard to contacting a shop with a metal shear. This would be cheap, fast and accurate! As others have noted your local HVAC Contractor, sheet metal fabrication shop or even a local metal supply shop can help in my experience. 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## mike452 (Nov 7, 2020)

yes, you can use a table saw to cut thin metal.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you do realize you answered an 11 year old thread? To what end?


----------

